# Vertical Center Channel



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

From what I have read "If possible" it is better to have a vertical center channel vice a more common horizontal one. However, I wonder how many non-kit/DIY speaker companies will sell their speakers Each vice in pairs.

So if you had an acoustically transparent screen and the ability to put even a larger floor standing speaker on a stand so that it is directly behind the screen where could you go for three identical speakers?

There are probably more that will do bookshelf but how many will put out a speakers that is flat at 80hz. Average Joe prices now, I already know you can get Anything custom made for a price.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There ya go, I just found out Axiom sells all their speaker Each or in Pairs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Tower speakers especially are sold individually rather than in pairs. Many bookshelves are as well, or, buy a pair and keep one for backup parts over the years.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Ya, nothing wrong with a vertical center channel. In fact, almost any MTM flipped on it's side will not be accurate more than about 10-degrees off axis horizontally. If you already had MTM mains, it'd be ideal to get a third for the center and have it stand upright just the same. Same goes for DIY or commercial speakers. It might be overkill for a third full tower as a center though, so it might make more sense to get a center channel based on the same drivers (like in the same model series for commercial stuff) but of a more manageable size and cost.

The only centers that should be on their side should be of the WTMW where the "TM" are placed vertically in the center. Like this paradigm:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> However, I wonder how many non-kit/DIY speaker companies will sell their speakers Each vice in pairs.


I can name a few...

Seaton Sound
JTR Speakers
KEF (via accessories4less at least)
TAD ( :spend: )
Outlaw Audio
Ascend Acoustics
Philharmonic Audio

To my knowledge, REVEL does not allow people to purchase identical towers. EMP does not either, although they often have individual towers for sale in their B-Stock section.



> So if you had an acoustically transparent screen and the ability to put even a larger floor standing speaker on a stand so that it is directly behind the screen where could you go for three identical speakers?


Assuming there was adequate room behind and to the sides of the center for its design to work correctly, or it was designed for flush mounting, then yes. I'd also make sure there's no framing near the screen that might cause diffraction.

If not, or if the seats are too close to the screen, I would consider forgoing a center all together. It really depends on the room.


----------

